
Deep learning made easy - platz
http://fastml.com/deep-learning-made-easy/
======
visarga
I like your article. I'd like to try.

By the way, what is the easiest way to use deep learning? Is there a hello-
world example? I've been following RBMs for years but I never attempted to
train one. It seemed too complex. I've used command line tools like Vowpal
Wabbit with success, though.

So, is there an RBM implementation as accessible as VW?

~~~
snippyhollow
For Matlab, there are several implementations, including the
DeepLearningToolbox: <https://github.com/rasmusbergpalm/DeepLearnToolbox>

For Python there is the great Theano, and the RBM implementations of MORB
<https://github.com/benanne/morb>

------
MichailP
Is it possible to use similar algos for meshing (used in finite element
analysis)? Shape recognition wouldnt be needed as the first step, since CAD
files are input in FEA.

------
lrem
The technique looks intriguing. Are you aware of any implementation that does
not require Matlab (nor its competitors)?

~~~
abrichr
Theano [1] is developed at the LISA lab led by Yoshua Bengio at l'Université
de Montréal.

Pylearn2 [2] is developed by the same group, and is built on top of Theano.

[1] <http://deeplearning.net/software/theano/>

[2] <http://github.com/lisa-lab/pylearn2>

~~~
felixr
Theano/Pylearn2 provide RBM, DBN, DAE, ... But do they have an implementation
for sparse filtering?

------
klintcho
Great article! I think i will try this approach on labeled EMG signals.

~~~
platz
What is emg?

